# The Difference between the United Kingdom, Great Britain and England Explained



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I learnt quite a bit watching this.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

And the rest of the world think's it HAS problems , no wonder we drink too much .....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That is the funniest **** I reckon I've seen in a month! But it at the same time has answered all me questions as too why the is so many bloody names for poms and the alike...lol


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

We have a few names for you chaps as well ......


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is fascinating!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Funny and informative!
I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of the information given is correct but one glaring inaccuracy is the statement that "Ireland is not a country, like Great Britain it is a geographical and not political term."

Ireland is a geographical term for the whole island which contains two states - Ireland and Northern Ireland. The intended meaning of the term Ireland is usually understood from the context of it's use. The term 'Repiblic of Ireland' is a description of the Irish state, not it's official and internationally recognised name.

see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_of_the_Irish_state


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Would you happen to be from the Republic of Ireland, Pikeman?


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Would you happen to be from the Republic of Ireland, Pikeman?


No, I'm from Ireland lol. But yes, you could say that I am from the Irish Republic aka the Republic of Ireland. The reasons for the little bit of controversy and dispute over the names for Ireland stem from historical territorial disputes between Ireland and the UK. But thankfully, Anglo-Irish relations (loosely meaning relations between Ireland and the UK) are excellent nowadays and very few people care what name is used. Technically incorrect names are widely used, understood and accepted.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So, would someone from Northern Ireland agree with your first post?


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> So, would someone from Northern Ireland agree with your first post?


Some would, some wouldn't. But the fact is that those who wouldn't would be wrong.

See http://en.wikipedia....the_Irish_state

This makes clear what is accepted all over the world - that Ireland is both a geographical term for the second largest island in the British Isles and a political term for the largest state on the island of Ireland. If the Queen of England, the British Prime Minister, the EU and UN can accept this fact, I think it's taken as an established fact by most reasonable people.

Edit - I should of course have said the Queen of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, not the Queen of England.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The same guy has another vid about the Royal family. I had always thought of them as a tourist attaction but WOW, I had no idea just how much cash they generate!


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

great vid man


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the post


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see whats on next on H-TV

LGD


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like it, it's interesting; but (without doing my own research, I have little ability with Geography) Cornwall was trying to gain some kind of indipendence recently, and I'm not sure how it turned out ... perhaps someone can help?


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I like it, it's interesting; but (without doing my own research, I have little ability with Geography) Cornwall was trying to gain some kind of indipendence recently, and I'm not sure how it turned out ... perhaps someone can help?


Nope nothing has or looks like changing here in cornwall. I think its more media hype of 2 people having a natter down a pub than much else


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First of all, the guy was talking way too fast, so I didn't learn a thing.
Second, does this mean that Gamekeeper John isn't English?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

*FIGHT !!!!!! *


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No, really, Rob. I don't know. I mean I always thought of him as being English. But it seems he ain't. What gives?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> No, really, Rob. I don't know. I mean I always thought of him as being English. But it seems he ain't. What gives?


was playing Bill its an english / welsh thing, we likes to have dig at each other... tis a playfull thing... My best mate is from Wales....

having said its a playfull thing... its not always ! ... i spent a lot of years working with a mix of english and welsh guys... in an almost female free environment.... sometimes tempers would fray and guys would properly insult each others nationality ha ha ! ... full blown fights where quite rare.... after the guys calmed down it was mostly forgotten about..... racism is over hyped me thinks. ..... just guys lettin off the pressure of the job.


----------

